# Craziest finds



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)

What are some of the craziest finds youve ever made travelling or squatting or dumpster diving? Hopefully you have some good stories but we find bad shit too, so whatever comes to your mind first.

For me it was probably Montreal, my buddy was diving behind a pharmaprix and going hard through all the bags. I was just chilling swilling beer watching the dogs and being lookout. Eventually he gets all excited (in french) and calls me over to show me the contents of a bag. Its bag inside of bag inside of bag kindof thing. In the end he finds a stash of meds. Liquid morphine, high dosage hydromorphs, dilaudid. Maybe a couple other things but i dont remeber. He was ex junkie so it was a mix of blessing and curse. But for the most part we just headed into town for a month if not more and just partied on the cash we made off selling the pills. It was good times. I calculated there was 2000$ + in opiates. My guess was someone fucking died and they just gave the script back to the pharmacy, but instead of them disposing of it properly they just tossed it. Maybe we should have sued their ass but maybe that would have just been greedy and we would have ended up with nothing. That was a crazy find.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 18, 2018)

I found different drugs on the ground a few times, speed, vicotin, at a time when i would do those sort of things I guess. Dildos, one time one that had a switch and I turned it on and left on the guardrail


----------

